# fluxbox en xf86config wie kan er mij helpen!!?

## alberstom

hallo eindelijk is mijn gentoo installatie klaar  :Very Happy:  en nou wou ik fluxbox erop gaan zetten 

emerge fluxbox 

toen ik hier mee klaar was en de desktop configuration guide ging lezen stond in deze guide dat ik 

xf86config als commando moet geven om x te configurereren

alleen het lijkt wel of ik deze file niet heb :S 

ook startx werkt niet

zefls na xfree opnieuw te hebben ge emerged lukte het nog niet

wat doe ik verkeerd ?

en als dit vervolgens goed gaat hoe zorg ik ervoor dat ik fluxbox draaiend krijg?

----------

## biroed

Kijk even of ie in /usr/X11R6/bin staat, zo ja ben je wel root?

Ik moest trouwens rebooten om xf86config te draaien.

----------

## JefP@@

eindigt heel het emergen van x wel zonder fouten ?

misschien staan gewoon je paths niet juist (maar dat zou wel heel vreemd zijn) dan zou ie de binaries niet kunnen vinden

----------

## spufi

Hmm, ben je als core-user ingelogd? ('k bedoel maar: kan zijn dat je naar root gesu'd bent en je je paths nog niet goed gezet hebt).

Log volledig uit, login met root, gaat het dan? 

If not, cd naar /usr/X11R6/bin en type ./xf86config (of ./XF86Config)

ga door heel de rimram en edit nadien je /etc/X11/XF86Config file, waarbij je bv als display manager xdm gebruikt en als windowsmanager fluxbox.

(lees de desktop guide van gentoo: verdomd goed uitgelegd)

HIH

----------

## zwik

 *biroed wrote:*   

> Kijk even of ie in /usr/X11R6/bin staat, zo ja ben je wel root?
> 
> Ik moest trouwens rebooten om xf86config te draaien.

 

Rebooten? Daarvoor hoef je echt niet te rebooten hoor. gewoon een keer uitloggen en weer inloggen. Wat je ook kan doen is het volgende:

```

env-update

...

source /etc/profile

```

En dan hebben we nog een 3e optie  :Razz:  . Dat is:

```

init 1

init 3

```

Rebooten is alleen nodig wanneer: Hardware vervangen moet worden of voor een kernel upgrade.

Tot zover deze berichtgeving. Voor de topicstarter werken deze dingen ook.

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> Hmm, ben je als core-user ingelogd? ('k bedoel maar: kan zijn dat je naar root gesu'd bent en je je paths nog niet goed gezet hebt).
> 
> Log volledig uit, login met root, gaat het dan? 

 

In plaats van uit en in te loggen gewoon 

```
su -
```

 geven in plaats van 

```
su
```

$PATH en de rest van de environment wordt gezet volgens de settings van root.

----------

## spufi

 *garo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In plaats van uit en in te loggen gewoon 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Euh? *bladert door man su*

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The optional argument - may be used to provide an environment similiar to what the user would expect had the user logged in directly.

 

Mooi, dat weet ik dan ook weer  :Smile:  tnx for the tip

Best regards and stuff,

Spufi

Linux version 2.4.19-gentoo-r9 (root@mercurius.eternity.be) (gcc version 3.2) #1 SMP Fri Sep 27 14:01:10 UTC 2002

----------

